# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  ist das normal?

## Phill

hallo alsooo ich hätte eine frage 
bei meinem alten bike cannondale perp hab ich ein problem mit den bremsen 
also irgend wie lassen sie immer mit der zeit aus also ich mein ich muss den bremshäbel weitereindrücken und irgend wann is dan ganz aus 
dan bremsens nicht mehr dan muss ich wider entlüften lassen weil ich das werkzeug ned habe und das kostet ......
ich hab mir shcon gedacht das ist wenn die bremsflüssigkeit ausgeht aber das is ja auch end ich habs versucht nachfüllen das problem kommt wider 
wisst ihr was es da hat??
weil ich mein ich hatte das problem noch nie bei bremsen

----------


## DarkSecret

Welche Bremse ist das den ?

----------


## mankra

Ja, das ist normal..........bei undichten Bremsen.

----------


## Dr-Workshop

wie alt ist die bremse???
lohnt sichs ne neue zu kaufen???

oft kostet dich der service soviel wie ne neue. kommt halt auf die bremse an.
dichtungen+arbeitszeit sind meistens recht happig.

----------


## Biker753

um bremsen zu entlüften muss man kein raketenwissenschaftler sein, probiers einfach aus is ja eh logisch wie das funktioniert!

----------


## Dr-Workshop

> um bremsen zu entlüften muss man kein raketenwissenschaftler sein, probiers einfach aus is ja eh logisch wie das funktioniert!


so logisch ist das auch wieder nicht!
musst schon einiges beachten. wenn man das nicht weiss macht man nichts gut es selbst zu versuchen.



nur zu info:

im aktuellen mountainbike rider ist ein schöner workshop zum thema bremsen entlüften!

----------


## Das_Viech

hast du schonmal was rechtschreibung gehört? mir stinkt, dass du das nicht hast...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BobAndrews

> wie alt ist die bremse???
> lohnt sichs ne neue zu kaufen???
> 
> oft kostet dich der service soviel wie ne neue. kommt halt auf die bremse an.
> dichtungen+arbeitszeit sind meistens recht happig.


Dichtungen für die HR Bremse und Entlüften beider Bremsen (Code 5) haben mich im Einzelhandel/Werkstatt 68 Euro gekostet.

----------


## der koch

> hast du schonmal was rechtschreibung gehört? mir stinkt, dass du das nicht hast...


der scherz des jahres :Embarrassment:

----------


## Phill

naja zahlt sich e nicht wirklich aus is ein altes bike wollt mich nur erkundigen 
danke trotzdem

----------


## Phill

> hast du schonmal was rechtschreibung gehört? mir stinkt, dass du das nicht hast...


nein hab ich noch ned!
probleme???^^

----------


## Dr-Workshop

wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie selbstverständlich behalten! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

